# Tv cabinet



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Making progress on new tv cabinet


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. What's going on in the second picture? I assume you carved the texture. Where will that piece go? You've got my curiosity piqued.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

My question as well.
I looked at that plank and thought...hmmm, that's unique. I can see it in my mind finished out.
Maybe a backstop for the top?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

The second pic is of the doors. Three doors out of buginga.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Different view


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotcha

Looks nice stained down.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol it's not stain its water lol Just raising the grain to see what more I have to sand


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Another view. Give me ur input.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the flow of it.
The hand pulls are innocuous and fit well (assuming I don't get fooled twice).
What kind of wood, What size stock is that you started with, and how did you find a piece that wide (seeing the grain direction).


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

aardvark said:


> What kind of wood, What size stock is that you started with, and how did you find a piece that wide (seeing the grain direction).


Bubinga is the wood I started with 8/4 stock it was from one board I think it was 15" wide. I was going to run the grain length wise but there was not enough so I ran the grain vertically an have some left over.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got to admit that I can't at all picture what the carved piece is for. Your telling me only confused the matter more. It looks like you have the ability to have 6 drawers or 3 doors. But the carved panel you show appears to be one long drawer face. Is this only 1 of 6 drawer faces? Or will this be cut apart to create 6 different drawer faces. Oh yeah, that has to be it... Am I missing something?


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I've got to admit that I can't at all picture what the carved piece is for. Your telling me only confused the matter more. It looks like you have the ability to have 6 drawers or 3 doors. But the carved panel you show appears to be one long drawer face. Is this only 1 of 6 drawer faces? Or will this be cut apart to create 6 different drawer faces. Oh yeah, that has to be it... Am I missing something?


There are 3 doors it is from 1 single board so the grain an color will flo


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I like it, those curved lines give it a nice flow. What did you use to carve out the majority of the material? I think if you did some relief carving on the whole piece and oiled it, it would look really nice an bring out the grain nicely.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

I used a grinder with a carving blade and then sanding disks, still more sanding to do. Also scrapers to get the lines crisp (also more to do). and then some hand chisels. 

Then of course oil Iol I love Waterlox tung oil


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Neet way of doing it.
I use similar methods in knocking down and shaping, but I start with a chain saw.
I don't carve like you do. It it's unique.
Mine are log cuts I beat into submission High speed grinder with 36 grit to remove chain saw blade marks. DA sander with 40 120 and hand sand with 220 320.
It takes a lot to get the marks back out from the grinding, so I appreciate the effort, since it is my method as well.
I'm messing with hollowed logs right now and I have very large chunks sawn of oak burl awaiting projects.

Bubinga eh? Thanks.
You must have joined em to get the width your working with. I don't see joint marks, but after the grinding I suspect they get lost.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Bubinga eh? Thanks.
> You must have joined em to get the width your working with. I don't see joint marks, but after the grinding I suspect they get lost.


Yes I did but the joints are inconspicuous cus it comes from the same board I made sure to place them in order they were cut Then I made sure that where the door opening would be there was not a joint even close. 

Do u have any of ur work posted? I just love carving this way it's quick an easy to get results fast.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

3fingers said:


> There are 3 doors it is from 1 single board so the grain an color will flo


Ok. Yeah, I see now. I don't know why I was confused. Thank you. It's gonna' look great when it's completed.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was looking at the cabinet and thinking that it looked great. Then I started to envision the carved doors and I can see this project opening up to a whole new area of coolness. Looking forward to the finished pictures. It looks fantastic so far man. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, 3f
Nothing posted.
I've send a few pix to them that have PM'ed me with an e-mail address.
I was given instruction on how to load pictures on the site, and just have neglected getting to learning the process. It looks simple but I just haven't gotten to it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very creative. I like the look. Will be watching the progress.












 







.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Update fitting door before putting the rest of the finish on. Will adjust the doors when I put them in permanently.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a view of the feet for the cabinet.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

3fingers said:


> Update fitting door before putting the rest of the finish on...


Wow -- I really like that!


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

the doors are very cool - I dont think I have seen anything like it before - great job


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

excuse me... it seems i've dropped my jaw and lost it somewhere between post # 21 and 22...

wow... just wow...


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Hoe-Lee-Cow, that's like woodworking pron!

GREAT JOB!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the nice responses. To get approval from your peers means a lot...I will post the final pic by monday!


----------



## kglong (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a great job on the cabinet. I really like the wood that you made the doors out of.:thumbsup:


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

That looks freaking incredible. WOW.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work indeed. That looks awesome.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Very nice work indeed. That looks awesome.


Thanks ken. I haven't forgotten about sending you pic of my shop for ideas, I just need to clean up after all the dust from the doors.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

this is really beginning to piss me off...all you guys are building these incredible looking projects and here I am stuck building cabinets and country crap .......

phenomenal job there..you have a gift......


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Totally awesome job. Blows me away!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

All I can say is WELL DONE !!
Very striking design....love it!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Finished


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very unique! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Other view.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

lawrence said:


> this is really beginning to piss me off...all you guys are building these incredible looking projects and here I am stuck building cabinets and country crap .......
> 
> phenomenal job there..you have a gift......


Of course you do have the choice to get creative. Use what you know and add something you think you can't do. Gotta make mistakes to learn. Get messy and have fun! I just made a table with no prior experience, not as good as the pros but I learned a lot and had a blast.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Foresta Design said:


> Gotta make mistakes to learn.


I agree with this but every project has its complication. I always say, "your only as good as the mistakes you can fix!" this makes you better. My uncle always told me, 'straight, plumb, and level an you can make anything!'. Just think out side the box.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very cool! Nice job. Those doors are sweet!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man that awesome! I'm not sure how I missed this but I really like it! Very well done.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh...that's cool.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

After two years the doors are holding up very well. I was concerned about expansion and the doors still feel as when I first glued them up.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

This is just pure art. I love that carved front.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, as Levi said, "pure art". Glad to hear the doors are holding up as you planned.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful wood and very artistic use of it. Impressed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

You are to kind. Check out my other work.


----------

